# New A4 B9



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

Any information on what is coming? I've seen a few blog posts but nothing much. Maybe it's just too far off or they are waiting for the A3 to be released?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ack! C'mon, Audi- don't be BMW with the headlights that needlessly stretch to meet the grille! That would at least be a less obvious reach than BMW's reach with the current 3-series, though.

Otherwise, render or reality, I think it's fairly sharp.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

I was hoping for more technical information, platform, engines, etc etc. Haven't found much information from Audi.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

they havent released any information
this will be a 2016 model here for the US.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> they havent released any information
> this will be a 2016 model here for the US.


Well that pretty much explains it. To bad as I'm starting to look for a new car and that may just be too far out for me to consider.


----------

